# Integrierte Bremse bei Motoren mit Umrichterantrieb



## E-Michl (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute.
Die Bremsen an den Motoren sind ja im Normalfall dazu da, das die Bewegung
schnell angehalten wird (hauptsächlich aus produktionsbedingten Abläufen).

Die Bremsen sind im Normfall nicht dazu gedacht bei Not-Halt (oder Not-Aus) die Bewegung anzuhalten bzw. bei offener Schutztür ein ungewolltes anlaufen
der Bewegung zu verhindern. (Entsprechend 13849-1 oder alt 954-1).

*Ist mein Gedanke richtig???*

Dazu sind heute ja fast alle Umrichter (SEW, Sinamics, Rexroth) mit Safetyfunktion (Karte, sichere Trennung) ausgestattet.


----------



## nico (5 Mai 2010)

Wenn du mit Stopkategorie 1 arbeiten kannst benötigst du keine Bremse. Der Umrichter fährt den Motor an einer Stoprampe bis zum Stillstand herunter. Danach wird über den Sicheren Halt die Endstufe abgeschaltet. Vorraussetzung dafür ist es natürlich, dass es sich nicht um ein Hubwerk handelt oder wenn ein Verfahren/Verschieben des Motors im stromlosen Zustand zu Gefahren führen kann.

Bei Stopkategorie 0 wird eine Bremse benötigt, weil das Abschalten des Umrichters während der Antrieb noch läuft zu unkontrollierten Austrudeln führt. 

Ob man eine Bremse benötigt oder nicht ist aber immer anwendungsspezifisch.


----------



## E-Michl (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo nico
Danke für deine Antwort, das ist mir klar.

Mir geht es darum ob die Bremsen überhaupt für den sicheren Halt zugelassen sind. Ich meine dass ich irgendwo in einem Handbuch gelesen habe, dass die
Bremsen nicht für Sicherheitszwecke (z.B. 2-kanalig) ausgelegt bzw. zugelassen sind, sondern nur für prozessbestimmtes halten.


----------



## Superkater (5 Mai 2010)

*Die Bremse ist meist am Motor angebaut*

Hallo,

die Bremsen sind meist am Motor angebaut, und benötigen eine 24VDC oder 208..240VAC Versorgungsspannung.

Es gibt generell 2 Arten von Bremsen:
1.  Haltebremsen mit kleineren Haltemomenten (nicht für Sicheren Halt geeignet).
2. Betriebsbremsen mit größeren Haltemomenten.

Du musst im Datenblatt des Motorhersteller die maximalen Momente und Art der Bremse herauslesen und auch wie oft man eine Vollbremsung machen kann.


----------



## Deltal (5 Mai 2010)

E-Michl schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum ob die Bremsen überhaupt für den sicheren Halt zugelassen sind. Ich meine dass ich irgendwo in einem Handbuch gelesen habe, dass die
> Bremsen nicht für Sicherheitszwecke (z.B. 2-kanalig) ausgelegt bzw. zugelassen sind, sondern nur für prozessbestimmtes halten.



Im Grunde hast du nur bei Hubwerken den Anwendungsfall das du die Last über die Bremse halten musst. Soll die Last sicherheitstechnisch gesichert werden, würde ich eine mechanische Fallsicherung einsetzen oder eine sichere Bremsansteuerung.
Der sichere Halt ist im Grunde nichts anderes, als das die Endstufe im Umrichter kein Drehfeld im Motor mehr erzeugen kann. 

Würdest du bei einem Motor ohne Bremse den sicheren Halt bei Bewegung aktivieren, würde der Motor austrudeln.
Deswegen STO immer über Stop1 realisieren, sprich Motor auf Drehzahl 0 bringen, Bremse einfallen lassen und dann STO aktivieren.


----------

